# New Memeber



## Hap (Dec 29, 2020)

I am trying to get advice on some of the financials concerning divorce.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Hey Hap -- welcome to TAM -- there are many on here that can give you advice!


----------

